# Anybody has a Marantz receiver? Unable to get audio output from various sources



## desertfox

How does one choose audio input source from the remote or from the console? All the input sources I tried do not for some unknown reason do not output audio. What am I doing wrong? Any help would be greatly appreciated. http://imgur.com/zWdNKzj is how I've connected my input source(WDTV/ASUS O PLAY/PS3) I'm using an optical toslink cable from the audio. Dont think there is a problem with the cable because the other end emits a red light after connected to the input source.

EDIT > I have the Marantz SR3053


----------



## tonyvdb

I don't own a Marantz however most receivers have a setting in the user menu to assign an input to what audio sourse your using. The Marantz should have it located under audio settings.


----------



## desertfox

tonyvdb said:


> I don't own a Marantz however most receivers have a setting in the user menu to assign an input to what audio sourse your using. The Marantz should have it located under audio settings.


Tried looking it up in the manual and I can't find out. A person I said that it should automatically select the optical source when a cable is connected. Not sure why it isn't doing so.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

desertfox said:


> Tried looking it up in the manual and I can't find out. A person I said that it should automatically select the optical source when a cable is connected. Not sure why it isn't doing so.


Little is automatic. However, there should be no need for an optical connection from the WDTV source as HDMI carries video and audio and that source should be visible and audible when the BluRay input is selected..................unless that input has been rerouted in the setup menus. 

You also need to make sure the Marantz is set to capture the audio and not pass it out on HDMI to your display.


----------



## redsandvb

desertfox said:


> How does one choose audio input source from the remote or from the console? All the input sources I tried do not for some unknown reason do not output audio. What am I doing wrong? Any help would be greatly appreciated. http://imgur.com/zWdNKzj is how I've connected my input source(WDTV/ASUS O PLAY/PS3) I'm using an optical toslink cable from the audio. Dont think there is a problem with the cable because the other end emits a red light after connected to the input source.
> 
> EDIT > I have the Marantz SR3053


I'm not familiar with the SR3053, but for my SR6005 and SR7005 you do it this way:

On the Marantz remote you press 'Amp' (tells it you want to control the receiver), then you press the name of the input you want to switch to twice. Example, Amp-->DVD->DVD.


----------



## lizrussspike

desertfox said:


> How does one choose audio input source from the remote or from the console? All the input sources I tried do not for some unknown reason do not output audio. What am I doing wrong? Any help would be greatly appreciated. http://imgur.com/zWdNKzj is how I've connected my input source(WDTV/ASUS O PLAY/PS3) I'm using an optical toslink cable from the audio. Dont think there is a problem with the cable because the other end emits a red light after connected to the input source.
> 
> EDIT > I have the Marantz SR3053


You should be able to select each input and assign the source. The Blu Ray input would need to be assigned HDMI. the digital out for the cable should be assigned Optical. I have a SR7008, and will double check tonight when I get home, but that is the way I remember doing that. Is there not a set up wizard? I do not own that particular model.


----------



## gazoink

Well, I downloaded the manual. Wow, what a terribly written manual! 

So, there's no input-by-input audio assignment, but on Page 19:
"SELECTING ANALOG AUDIO INPUT OR DIGITAL AUDIO INPUT 
Press the AMP button and press the A/D button. 
When this button is pressed, the input mode is switched in the following sequence.
→ Auto → Digital → Analog → Auto....
In Auto mode, the types of signals being input to the digital and analog input jacks for the selected input 
source are detected automatically.If no digital signal is being input, the analog input 
jacks are selected automatically.In Digital mode, input is fixed to digital input 
terminal.In analog mode, the analog input jacks are selected.

On Page 9, it's saying " Use fiber optical cables (optical) for CD, input jacks. Use 75 ohms coaxial cables (for digital audio) for Blu-ray, DVD, input jacks." That's telling us something. Probably, the optical input will take a two-channel PCM bitstream, but only the coaxial will take a multichannel bitstream. I can't confirm that, the manual is very sketchy. If you have coax digital outputs on one of those devices, you might try it, see if that works better.

Also on Page 10, "You may need to setup the digital audio output format of your DVD player, or other digital source components. Refer to the instructions of the each component connected to the digital input jacks." 

Hmm...


----------



## desertfox

Kal Rubinson said:


> Little is automatic. However, there should be no need for an optical connection from the WDTV source as HDMI carries video and audio and that source should be visible and audible when the BluRay input is selected..................unless that input has been rerouted in the setup menus.
> 
> You also need to make sure the Marantz is set to capture the audio and not pass it out on HDMI to your display.


I reset the receiver to the default settings and still nothing happens. No audio when HDMI is connected. Video is fine though. The only way I can get the audio to work is to plug an optical cable to the wdtv, then use a optical toslink in to digital coaxial adapter and plug the other end digital coaxial cable into the blu ray digital coaxial in. Thats the only way sound is working.

Why do I need an optical to digital coax converter at all? Cant I just connect the optical cable to the optical port in the back of the amp and choose it as the audio source? I cant seem to find a way to do this. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## desertfox

http://imgur.com/nbB8MVz

It looks like the only source I can select is digital coaxial in. HDMI audio out is not supported on this amp from what I can understand in the first two paragraphs. Does anyone else think its time to change the receiver?


----------

